# calculate price



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

can someone help me to how charge job by foot square please ??!! tired of working paid by the hours !! thanks in advance !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hi fellow canuck,can't answer that,from Vancouver,to toronto and Montreal the price will be different , do you want to contract or sub contract,are you a union hand taper wanting to p/w or what,plus cant put prices on here ,their secret


----------

